# تفهات تشغل افكاربعض افراد المجتمع ضـــد المرأة؟؟؟



## candy shop (1 أكتوبر 2007)

تفهات تشغل افكاربعض افراد المجتمع ضـــد المرأة؟؟؟ 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

مساكين البنات .. كل شي فوق روسهن .. تعال نشرحلك !


إذا تزوجت الفتاة وهي ما زالت تدرس قالوا المفروض أنها لا تتزوج الآن !! فالزواج مع الدراسة متعبان جداً ولن تستطيع أن توفق بينهما و إذا تزوجت بعد الحصول على الشهادة الجامعية قالوا : ذهبت نضارة شبابها وهي تدرس ومن ثم تزوجت وهي كبيرة و من حسن حظها إنها لقيت من يتزوجها 

إذا سكنت مع أهل زوجها بعد الزواج قالوا مسكينة ضغط جسمي و نفسي و ما تقدر تأخذ راحتها في حياتها عايش مع اهله


إذا سكنت في بيت لحالها قالوا مسؤولية كبيرة وبتتعب وبتشعر بالملل لوحدها .


إذا كانت تذهب لزيارة أهلها باستمرار قالوا هي المسيطرة على زوجها ومخليته مثل الخاتم بإصبعها 


و إذا كانت ما تخرج من بيتها إلا شوي قالوا زوجها معقد وعيشتها معاه صعبه الله يعينها .


إذا حملت بعد الزواج مباشرة قالوا : لم تشعر بالاستقرار بعد في حياتها وحتى بعض ثياب جهازها مبعد لبستها بسبب حملها .


و إذا ما حملت بعد زواجها مباشرة قالوا أكيد فيها مرض أو إنها مهي سعيدة مع زوجها .


إذا وضعت بنت قالوا لازم تحمل مرة ثانيه بسرعة لتنجب ولد .


إذا وضعت ولد قالوا لازم تحمل مرة ثانيه بسرعة لتنجب ولد ثانى يؤنس وحدة أخيه .


إذا حملت مرة أخرى قالوا : ماعندها إلا الحمل كأنها ارنب تجيب أطفال حتى تربط زوجها بها 


إذا ماحملت مره ثانية قالوا أكيد إنها غير سعيدة أو إن زوجها ما ينفق عليها و بيمضي عمرها وهي على طفل واحد .


اما الطريقة الاحسن لمنع كل هذه الشائعات التافهة التي يطلقها البعض... هو افتتاح نقابة الرفق بالقواورير .. عشان كل ما واحد يفتح فمه نكسرفوق راسه قوار عشان يعرف ان الله حق )

منقووووووووول​


----------



## طارق ابوحنا (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تفهات تشغل افكاربعض افراد المجتمع ضـــد المرأة؟؟؟*

ياسلام انا بنضم معاكي في مشروع التكسير , بس مش اللي بيحكي على البنات فقط و اللي بيحكي على اي  حد تاني غيره .
كمان في حد بيتكلم على الجنس اللطيف كده , دول محتاجيين حرق وليس تكسير فقط .

:999::999::spor24::spor24::spor24::999::999:


----------



## candy shop (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تفهات تشغل افكاربعض افراد المجتمع ضـــد المرأة؟؟؟*



طارق ابوحنا قال:


> ياسلام انا بنضم معاكي في مشروع التكسير , بس مش اللي بيحكي على البنات فقط و اللي بيحكي على اي  حد تاني غيره .
> كمان في حد بيتكلم على الجنس اللطيف كده , دول محتاجيين حرق وليس تكسير فقط .
> 
> :999::999::spor24::spor24::spor24::999::999:




بالراحه مش اوى كده

هههه

شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## ماريان مرمر (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تفهات تشغل افكاربعض افراد المجتمع ضـــد المرأة؟؟؟*

شكراااااااا ومتعرفشتعيش من غيرا


----------



## jim_halim (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تفهات تشغل افكاربعض افراد المجتمع ضـــد المرأة؟؟؟*


سلام و نعمة .. 

ههههه هما مين دول اللي بيقولوا ؟؟ 

علي العموم طالما هما مش عاجبهم العجب زي ما هو باين .. 

يبقي أحسن حل ليهم الحكمة اللي بتقول ( عن اللي بيتكلموا كتير كده ) : 

" إنهم يقولون ... ماذا يقولون ؟ ... دعهم يقولون .. " 

​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تفهات تشغل افكاربعض افراد المجتمع ضـــد المرأة؟؟؟*

ياااااااااااااسلام اد اية مظلومة البنت:beee: اومال على كدة مين بقى الى بيظلم؟!! ههههههه

شكرا لتعبك يا كاندى

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## lousa188114 (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تفهات تشغل افكاربعض افراد المجتمع ضـــد المرأة؟؟؟*

*الله يا كاندي ممكن ابقي انا رئيسة النقابة دي علشان افش غلي شوية يعني كل واحدة تدخل عايزة قاروورة اديها 20 هدية من عندي فالتكسير يكتر والسوق يمشي *​


----------



## Ramzi (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تفهات تشغل افكاربعض افراد المجتمع ضـــد المرأة؟؟؟*

حلوة منك يا كاندي
فعلا البنت ايه ما تعمل ......... غلطانه


----------



## candy shop (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تفهات تشغل افكاربعض افراد المجتمع ضـــد المرأة؟؟؟*



ماريان مرمر قال:


> شكراااااااا ومتعرفشتعيش من غيرا




شكراااااااااااا لمشاركتك

يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تفهات تشغل افكاربعض افراد المجتمع ضـــد المرأة؟؟؟*



jim_halim قال:


> سلام و نعمة ..
> 
> ههههه هما مين دول اللي بيقولوا ؟؟
> 
> ...






ايه ده انت ما صدقت ولا ايه

هههههههههههه

شكرا ليك​


----------



## candy shop (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تفهات تشغل افكاربعض افراد المجتمع ضـــد المرأة؟؟؟*



therocky قال:


> ياااااااااااااسلام اد اية مظلومة البنت:beee: اومال على كدة مين بقى الى بيظلم؟!! ههههههه
> 
> شكرا لتعبك يا كاندى
> 
> سلام و نعمة​




 زى الكره غالب ومغلوب

ده ظالم ومظلوم

لازم يكون فى حد ظالم

شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## candy shop (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تفهات تشغل افكاربعض افراد المجتمع ضـــد المرأة؟؟؟*



lousa188114 قال:


> *الله يا كاندي ممكن ابقي انا رئيسة النقابة دي علشان افش غلي شوية يعني كل واحدة تدخل عايزة قاروورة اديها 20 هدية من عندي فالتكسير يكتر والسوق يمشي *​




طيب ممكن تستنى شويه نكلم حد يعملك شويه زياده

هههههههههههههه

ميرسى يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تفهات تشغل افكاربعض افراد المجتمع ضـــد المرأة؟؟؟*



Ramzi قال:


> حلوة منك يا كاندي
> فعلا البنت ايه ما تعمل ......... غلطانه





انت متلكك يا رمزى

ههههههههه

شكرااااااااااااااا ليك​


----------

